# Airport Duty Free Habanos?



## NAV3 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would expect that the habanos at Duty Free shops would be legit as Duty Free shops are heavily regulated...and I can't imagine them selling fakes there. Anyone have any experience with Duty Free shops in airports and habanos?



Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i can't remember exact prices, but in the duty free's i've been in in europe it didn't look like the storage conditions were so great. 

bruce


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Duty Free in Dublin had their cigars in what looked much like a vinotemp type set-up. They had some short small RG cigars with some older box codes, but the prices were kinda hefty. Didn't open any boxes to check on authenticity.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Dubai Duty Free is a VERY nice LcDH.
Reasonable prices too.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Dubai Duty Free is a VERY nice LcDH.
> Reasonable prices too.


I bought from the Puerto Vallarta duty free, and had someone buy from the Varadero duty free, have been very pleased with both purchases.

Got a box of Cohiba Siglo II in Varadero for $200, and a box of Romeo & Julietta 2 for $100.00

Also got a box of Monte's in PV for about $170 I think.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Zürich has great walk ins and a a pretty broad selection.*

*Prices were decent as well.*


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be overly concerned about authenticity, but I suppose caveat emptor always applies.

I'm more concerned with storage conditions and I've seen quite a few that have dissuaded me from even looking at the cigars. I do believe that prices can generally be found better elsewhere too.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I second the storage comments. Didn't have a problem the last time I bought duty-free in Korea but wouldn't say storage was optimal.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Bought some in Johannesburg. Good condition and reasonable prices. It's a nice airport, BTW

If you are transiting JNB to Namibia, you can't buy duty free, BTW. Had to buy some for a German on his way to Windhoek. He was kind enough to give me and my buddy a couple. I think they were Bolivars, but I can't remember.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The Duty Free in Dublin had their cigars in what looked much like a vinotemp type set-up. They had some short small RG cigars with some older box codes, but the prices were kinda hefty. Didn't open any boxes to check on authenticity.


I saw the same in Dublin the storage conditions did not look great but they were cheaper than the ones I got in a Cigar shop in the city. I was more wondering if they would sell them to Americans at the duty free shop? Has anyone ever bought Cubans in the duty free and brought them back to the states?


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Bad Astronaut said:


> I saw the same in Dublin the storage conditions did not look great but they were cheaper than the ones I got in a Cigar shop in the city. I was more wondering if they would sell them to Americans at the duty free shop? Has anyone ever bought Cubans in the duty free and brought them back to the states?


I have. Stuck them in my laptop bag and didn't have an issue.

They do scan your passport however when buying in duty free (not specific to cigars). This was in Frankfurt.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

DennisP said:


> I have. Stuck them in my laptop bag and didn't have an issue.
> 
> They do scan your passport however when buying in duty free (not specific to cigars). This was in Frankfurt.


why would they scan your passport?

bruce


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

broozer said:


> why would they scan your passport?
> 
> bruce


I think it is some EU rules. Basically you can only buy so much from duty free in a year (I think) and only non-residents of that country can use the duty free, or something like that.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Last time I flew into Mexico City, they were building a Habanos S.A. Duty Free store/lounge. I havn't been back in 2 1/2 years, but it looked interesting. 

I would be weary of the shops scanning my passport, but haven't heard of anyone recently having any problems entering with sticks, except for Suckling.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Guys,

I travel a lot overseas. Every place I've bought something in the DFS, they've alway taken my passport number and written down something (presumably ticket number and flight number) from my boarding pass. This from liquor to chocolate to sticks.

They need to account for the items and show that they were heading overseas. Otherwise I think that they (the DFS) have to pay the local taxes on the items.

Nothing sinister.

-Zone


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had good experience with Duty free stores at airports. I do try to stay away from the more popular marcas and vitolas as they are faked more often and duty free stores are not LCDH's so there is always the possiblity of a problem. Make sure the storage conditions appear decent, check box codes and bands and cigars for authenticity and as always, caveat emptor. There is also the risk of confiscation at customs, but that's your own concern of course.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've flown a fair amount in between countries and from the EU to the US and I've never had my passport scanned for anything I've bought in a duty free shop. They always ask for the boarding pass though to make sure you're eligible.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Dubai Duty Free is a VERY nice LcDH.
> Reasonable prices too.


I've heard this as well. I've also heard that the airport in Barcelona has a duty free shop. My friend was able to grab some Jose Piedras for half the typical price.

From what I hear prices in Dubai and Spain are some of the best in general.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cancun airport scans your passport. I was going to pick up a box but decided against it once they scanned my passport for buying tequila & chipotle sauce.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Please excuse me for asking, but I have seen this term a few times and dont know what it is. What is an LcDH?


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I have purchased a few boxes from the Duty Free stores at Doha Airport in Qatar, and a few at the Frankfurt Airport in Germany. No problems that I can report.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

malinois1 said:


> Please excuse me for asking, but I have seen this term a few times and dont know what it is. What is an LcDH?


La Casa del Habano....stores licensed to sell Cuban cigars.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

On my way back from an overseas trip I bought some smokes for a layover and inadvertently brought them into the states. Nothing big, just a few 3 packs, and a 5 pack. No one searched my stuff and I discovered my smokes when I got home. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

of all places, san salvador, el salvador airport has a pretty decent duty free tobacco shop. need to hunt and peck for cigars in good condition at times, though...


----------



## kyee (Sep 16, 2005)

There were some questionable cigars at the Shanghai Pudong duty free. They also asked to see your passport when purchasing cigars there.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

depature lounge in "juan galberto" (varadero) is ok...cigars are genuine...have gotten about a million boxes at the two kiosks(never hurts to ask around one more time  )...i would hesitate to call it "duty free" tho as smokes are a bit more than regular lcdh/lcdt stores in cuba proper(about 10% more).

when in puerto vallarta i got no cigars untill i got to the departure lounge...would not have bothered me to get none...at one of the duty free shops i got 100 jose l piedras...figured if they were fake i had a 50/50 chance of getting better smokes  ...they(the jlp's) are genuine.

what can i say...there is a time and place even for jose l piedras...i like em.

derrek


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Vancouver has a really nice DF cigar shop. Much too expensive though.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

DennisP said:


> I think it is some EU rules. Basically you can only buy so much from duty free in a year (I think) and only non-residents of that country can use the duty free, or something like that.


I wouldn't be surprized if the customs at your destination is made aware of your purchases:2


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Dubai Duty Free is a VERY nice LcDH.
> Reasonable prices too.


:tpd:


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a box of Monte # 4's at Paris airport duty free, last June.They are smoking great.


----------



## NAV3 (Aug 8, 2007)

The specific airport is Gatwick...anyone been there?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

How are the duty free shops in the Frankfurt airport? Are they real??


----------

